# 2 Hairless male rats, 1 year, Southampton



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Fred and Gollum were given to us by their previous owner when her allergies became too much to keep them. They are much loved pets who are very friendly.

Hairless rats are not for beginners. Ideal applicants will have had furred rats before, these boys will make good first hairless for an experienced rat owner.

Available to go after 20th August.

Gollum










Fred


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These boys are reserved pending a homecheck


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I would've loved these! I'm looking for hairless rescue ratties


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

They do tend to be snapped up when they come in. No doubt we'll have some more at some point.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These boys are now available again.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry for the delay, have been going through the list of people who expressed interest in date order. These boys have now been reserved again. I know next time we get hairless in we will need to prepare better for all the fans


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These boys leave us on the 27th August


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Now homed x


----------

